# My laptop won't boot



## anj4evr (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a Dell laptop and it is giving me an error code. it is telling me that the computer can't boot because Of missing information. It shows the Dell screen and then right away blue screen. I called Dell and they told me that it was corrupt files.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello anj4evr & welcome to TSF :welcome:

Do you hear any beeps on startup? If so, tell the exact combination of beeps.


----------



## anj4evr (Dec 2, 2012)

No beeps just the Dell logo comes on and quickly turns to a blue screen with an error code 0xc0000034 I can't get out of the blue screen at all. I have recently installed Windows 8 but it was like a week before. pls help


----------



## microsomma (Dec 4, 2012)

It's possible you may have some form of hardware failure and it's likely to have nothing to do with the fact you installed Windows 8 a week ago.

I would suggest that either your hard drive, memory, or worst case scenario, your motherboard have gone faulty.

You could try removing the hard drive and then switching on and see if you get a blue screen, if you do then your hard drive is ok. You can then swap the memory and retest with the same rule applying.

Regards,

David.


----------

